# ping problem



## Bilal123 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a laptop and two android phones connected to a router.
The firewalls in the laptop and in the router are turned off. The phones cannot ping the laptop unless the laptop ping them first, then the phones can ping the laptop normally. What could be the problem?


----------

